# Error message when trying to install driver for Ricoh GXe7700N from conde



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Ricoh GXe7700N which I bought from conde. After downloading the driver file from conde's website and running the program I keep getting this error message:

This File Already Exist:
NETDLL64\PMPrtMb.ini

There is a job printing now(35)

Printer Driver Installation Failed

Any clue why this keeps happening, driving me crazy. I already have a job that needs to print this morning but the driver won't install correctly for me to even run the printer.


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

I would just call Conde tech support. When I got my printer they got my computer all setup for me.


----------



## alannaliadon (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm guessing this one was solved but for others with the same error, I was able to resolve it without calling the help desk. There was a pending document on a different printer, so I deleted that print job and re-ran the installation process - worked like a charm.


----------

